
Is Linux For Losers? Theo De Raadt's opinion (2005) - ari_elle
http://www.forbes.com/2005/06/16/linux-bsd-unix-cz_dl_0616theo.html
======
dsr_
..There's very little actual content in this ancient article. If you've come
directly to the comments, you might want to skip this and get on with your
day.

------
cvjones360
BSD FTW! I much prefer FreeBSD than other BSD flavors. I mostly use FreeBSD
and OpenBSD on projects.

~~~
nileshgr
I particularly like how FreeBSD manages software, something similar on on the
Linux world is Gentoo.

------
danielweber
Theo de Raadt makes extreme comments, news at 11.

PS: OpenBSD is great.

